# Dynamic MAC address



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering who else is having this happen to them. I've seen it on polls on other forums and it's an important "feature" for me. My story goes like this, I live on a college campus where you have to register your MAC address. Every time I reboot my phone switches MAC address and I have to re-register. This is a pain in the butt.

Also, how can I spoof the MAC address? I have googled it and the way I found didn't work.

If someone doesn't have this problem, could you do me a favor and record your phone with the MAC address showing, reboot the phone and show the MAC address again. If for whatever reason everyone's phone is like this, then this won't help me. If it's just a small amount of phones, then I can use this to get Verizon to send me a new one.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Your MAC address is tied to the hardware. It should not change. Perhaps you're thinking of IP address.


----------



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

No one believes me







I will show you a video lol






There is video proof that my MAC address is changing upon reboot.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

1 minute of googling resulted in
http://www.droidxfor...switched-2.html

and

http://rootzwiki.com...wifimac-issues/

Apparently it happens quite often despite it technically should not be happening. Get a replacement from verizon or try the fix.



> Basically: nvs_map.bin is what is used to set you MAC address, part of calibrating, as well as other parameters that I won't get into here (can check out the other posts as I make them if curious). So if your wifi is acting weird, keep having your MAC change, getting calibration errors, etc... check /pds/wifi/ and /system/etc/wifi/ for this bin file. If its not there than this is how you make it:


Sounds like your kernel is to blame most likely, since that's part of the kernel. Guess that's what happens when you trust one made by a infamous Spanish dictator









Hopefully the fix works though.


----------



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

I will attempt the fix and report back the results. I flashed completely back to stock today with the same results, so I know it's not the kernel. I would rather Verizon replace it, but they are being fussy about it. The Samsung guy put the blame on google and said there would be no replacement and no fix (some help right?) So we'll see if this permanently fixes it.

Just tried the first part and got stuck with wlan_cu not found... Maybe I can find a full img for the Nexus that will restore everything back to stock.

Will try using ODIN to see if that'll do the trick


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blumpkinblake said:


> I will attempt the fix and report back the results. I flashed completely back to stock today with the same results, so I know it's not the kernel. I would rather Verizon replace it, but they are being fussy about it. The Samsung guy put the blame on google and said there would be no replacement and no fix (some help right?) So we'll see if this permanently fixes it.
> 
> Just tried the first part and got stuck with wlan_cu not found... Maybe I can find a full img for the Nexus that will restore everything back to stock.
> 
> Will try using ODIN to see if that'll do the trick


Very weird, heh.

Google has the images:

http://code.google.com/android/nexus/images.html


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I've have this issue, and it happens on every single reboot of the phone. I've called Samsung/VZW about this, and they both have not heard of it. Google has a bug page with this issue, so I would recommend posting there. Since I work in IT, a MAC address will NEVER change (unless you are intentionally trying to change it, but that's different). This is the only wireless device I have ever used/seen that does this at each reboot.

Here's the link to the Google bug page: http://code.google.c...detail?id=23330

Here's the link to the thread GatorsUF started on Rootzwiki with this issue. I'm not going to re-update this thread, but I detailed all the steps I've taken with VZW/Samsung, and what they've said: http://rootzwiki.com...keeps-changing/

I would encourage anyone having this to post it on the Google page linked above, call both Samsung/VZW. They will ask, but I've reloaded stock 4.0.2 (locked/unrooted) and it does the same thing. Faux123 had found the code in the kernel that randomizes the MAC, and that post is linked in the thread URL I've posted above as well if you want to read that.


----------

